# Animal Crossing Dreams (Share yours here!)



## SodaDog (Nov 8, 2011)

This is the thread where you share you dreams (or nightmares) about Animal Crossing

I had a weird dream were in the city, GracieGrace was going to upgrade to a second floor and build another part of the city but when the new part of the city has been built, GracieGrace moved out of the city! (boarded up building) and for some weird reason, some of the city's music was missing its instruments!

I don't know what happened exactly but that's all I can remember.


----------



## .IE. (Nov 8, 2011)

I had one dream that AC3DS was an old fashioned video game, and it was very pixelated. It had a lot of Gamecube features, and I found it strange. I also saw someone catching a dorado-looking fish.


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 2, 2011)

I had a dream where in Wild World, i found Wisp and everything in my town changed to pitch black and I fainted just like i got hit by a tarantula or a scorpion.


----------



## .IE. (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, I have another one;

I was in a model version of Animal Crossing and there was an evil Tom Nook (who was greedy and whatnot) and was wearing the regular Tom Nook's "Nook n' Go" outfit. So, the evil Tom Nook invited me into his shop (which was Nook n' Go, of course XP) and said he would hire me as an employee and pay be 800,000 bells. Well, he really just ripped me off and gave me 80,000 bells and fired me. Then, I started to explore the shop and there was this bench with a window behind it. I asked to sit on it and he mumbled "Yeah, whatever."

So, then, I sit on the bench and all of a sudden, I'm under this roof that's open to the streets, and there are people in a choir next to me. I guess I became part of the choir, and I started singing. So then, there's this lady with a huge sack, and she hands me something...it was strange...

And so, the end is just her walking away.

Yeah. 

It was strange...


----------



## Static (Dec 4, 2011)

One time I had a dream and I was IN the game! It was so fun! : D I got to talk to animals and basically in my dream the time went by fast. First it was Spring and sunny and a bunch of bees and butterflys, etc.
Then it was Summer and there were SO much bugs and then the Firework Festival.
Then it was awesome and all the flowers started dying and people started watching the stars and meteor showers. And we celebrated Halloween and Thanksgiving.
Then in Winter we had a festival (basically Bright Nights / Winter Festival) and there were so much snow.


----------



## Static (Dec 4, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> I had a dream where in Wild World, i found Wisp and everything in my town changed to pitch black and I fainted just like i got hit by a tarantula or a scorpion.



That sounds kinda scary o.o...


----------



## MasterC (Dec 4, 2011)

Last year(or maybe earlier) I had a dream that I came out of my Wild World house and everything was in first person view,I can't remember what else I did except that Lyle was at my town and at that time I used to think that Lyle will sell your house and he'll automatically talk to you so it must've scared me.


----------



## Static (Dec 4, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Last year(or maybe earlier) I had a dream that I came out of my Wild World house and everything was in first person view,I can't remember what else I did except that Lyle was at my town and at that time I used to think that Lyle will sell your house and he'll automatically talk to you so it must've scared me.



Lol xD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 4, 2011)

Not sure if I can remember all of it, but I had an AC dream once.

It was like everything from AC came into the real world. Animals lived in houses and my neighbor was that robot frog thing, and everyone had wheelbarrows. and.. that's all I remember.


----------



## .IE. (Dec 9, 2011)

Prof Gallows said:


> Not sure if I can remember all of it, but I had an AC dream once.
> 
> It was like everything from AC came into the real world. Animals lived in houses and my neighbor was that *robot frog thing*, and everyone had wheelbarrows. and.. that's all I remember.



Ribbot?

Yeah, he scares me. O_O


----------



## clarajames (Dec 22, 2011)

Such dreams never come and I am not sure why you create such thread.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 23, 2011)

clarajames said:


> Such dreams never come and I am not sure why you create such thread.


What is it with some of the new members being so rude? That's the kind of first impression you want to make? 

I'm sure I've had some. I just remember snippets. It was usually when I spent all night playing the Gamecube version as a kid and then went to sleep. Mainly about finishing the tasks for people. New Years Eve/Katrina. Just small, weird stuff.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 24, 2011)

I am yet to have an animal crossing dream. I wish I would though, it would be awesome!

I did have a dream about Obama holding me hostage in my basement once...and ribbot was there! 

Why does everyone hate on Ribbot?


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 25, 2011)

I remember being an AC character and walking through Woolworths/Coles (I can't remember which store). Nook was a check-out person and I saw Camofrog, Frobert, Puddles, Ribbot, Wart Jr., Jambette, Cousteau, Drift and Lily. I must have an obsession with frogs or something...


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't dream about animal crossing. I find it kinda weird that people actually dream about video games


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

I only had a dream about AC once. I guess it was because I was playing it too much. I usually dream about weird things like being able to fly and having my mum go to the hospital for no particular reason. I guess that everyone has different dreams...


----------

